# Mars is so ... wellknown!



## Secundino (Jan 23, 2018)

While looking for news from esa (Mars Orbiter should be making photographs) I found this. 

That is where I live. Didn't know that we were so far away fro the usa. :rollhappy: The picture is older than 40 years. Those mountains are covered with forests now. Why 'on earth' do some people in the usa believe the rest of the world is dumb?


----------



## ehanes7612 (Jan 23, 2018)

There is a movement that is trying to discredit NASA by falsely claiming that NASA is sending out pictures of Mars that are actually pictures of earth photoshopped...it may or may not originating from people in the US.. Eastern Europeans (Russia mostly) are heavily involved in spreading this information..people are making money at it...but the target audience is mostly US citizens..and yes, people in the US are very stupid...for decades the best selling magazine was The National Enquirer..total fake news galore. In fact, I believe fake news was invented by 'yellow' journalists (unethical ones) in the 19th C , New York CIty. Hearst, I believe, made a media empire on selling fake news


----------



## Secundino (Jan 24, 2018)

ehanes7612 said:


> There is a movement that is trying to discredit NASA by falsely claiming that NASA is sending out pictures of Mars that are actually pictures of earth photoshopped...



Really? I didn't know that. 
But this picture is so crude, you can even see the houses in the background, a few trees and they haven't managed to erase the 'green' colour ... The journalist or lay-outer who used this picture credited to NASA must have been blind. It was most to this obvious 'blindness' I was referring to, as I don't believe this photograph does really belong to NASA, and it is just an introducing picture at the top of the article.

As I routinely have a look at the incoming images of curiosity (200-400 every day!) Gale crater and Aeolis Mons (Mount Sharp) is so familiar to me, that it never would cross my mind that this fake image can deceive anyone. 
My fault than. 

I didn't find much information concerning newswatchtv. Is it widely known in the USA? 
It's kind of sad that we have to know ownership of media nowadays to be able to contrast and verify a news. It's like that here, too.


----------



## cnycharles (Jan 24, 2018)

:rollhappy: well I looked closer and I think you can see shrubs so it cant be mars


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ehanes7612 (Jan 24, 2018)

newswatchtv is a youtube channel..doubt there is much in the way of confirming sources and proper editing


----------

